# small home with potential on 3 acres



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

3 acres with a newer 1 bedroom, 1 bath home. Electric, gas and septic are all in. Water and phone are at the road, and there is also a cistern. Home is on a full, poured wall basement that is currently unfinished, but could be finished into more bedrooms, and home could be easily expanded if need be. Home has new Cedar siding, and a new screened in porch. There is a 3 year old, catalytic wood burner that goes with the house. Furnace is gas. There is a wood shed, and a chicken house on the property as well. Land is mostly wooded with a small clearing near the center. Home sits in the woods. Road frontage on a county maintained tar & chip, single lane road, in rural Adams County Ohio, 1/2 mile from a two-lane roadway, 8 minutes from a 4 lane highway, 15 minutes from grocery store/Wallmart, 10 minutes from new county hospital and new cancer center, and 45 minutes from Cincinnati. Home needs a little interior finishing work, but is in excellent condition otherwise. Only 1 person has owned this home (an older bachelor).
There are sugar maples, hickories, oaks, and cherries on the property, a nice spot for a garden, and a place for a pasture. 

This home is next door to our farm, and we are listing it here for him. He is asking $68,000 for the property.


----------

